
Facebook Movement Range Maps - josefslerka
https://dataforgood.fb.com/tools/movement-range-maps/
======
josefslerka
Btw: interesting comparison between Facebook and Google data
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2007.07095.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2007.07095.pdf)

